# Cory Grandma :)



## SHECHO (Jan 18, 2005)

I am so excited!!! After all the times I have tried to get cory eggs to hatching I finally did it!! I became a fish Grandma to 8 little coryfish this morning. There is more eggs on the glass so I am going to try and get them off this evening (they were laid a day later) and see how many I can get to hatch. Will fill in details later, but had to let you guys know 

p.s. Anyone want some cory fish in a few months? LOL


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats Shecho :fun: Well done!


----------



## SHECHO (Jan 18, 2005)

so the final count of fry was about 24-30 (they were really hard to count) but come morning there were only about a dozen left...and within an hour they had all perished  Oh well...am going to put all 4 cories in the small tank and just let the eggs hatch in there instead of trying to move them.
I think the fact they were in a sdmall container of water was the culprit.

better luck next time eh?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A small container is fine. Did you float the container to maintain temp? Try adding methylene blue and an airstone to the next batch of eggs. You are learning more with every spawn! Next time will probably produce a bunch of fry!


----------

